# Used pan dilemma..Any suggestions?



## simonbaker (Mar 14, 2011)

We recently purchased some loaf crimp pans. Wondering if anyone has any good recipies for cinnamon, raisin bread , specifically for the pans. We have tried a cinnamon roll dough, but I've had better. I purchased the pans at a auction from a closed out bakery. 
There was also another unnusual pan. It's the size of a large sheet pan & has half egg shaped aluminum molds.The pan is old but not sure what it was for.Any suggestions?


----------



## Alix (Mar 14, 2011)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 14, 2011)

Alix said:


> Can you post a picture?


 To be quite honest I am very computor illitereate. I have a cheap lap top computor & have no web cam on it. I don't even have a digital camera. I do not mean to be stupid about it but I don't think I would be able to post a picture.


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe for twinkie type cakes?  Just guessing of course.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 14, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Maybe for twinkie type cakes? Just guessing of course.


 
The individual molds are shaped like half raw shell eggs. Maybe they were for chocolate, not sure either.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 14, 2011)

How large are the molds, how many on the pan?


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How large are the molds, how many on the pan?


 
There are 48 egg shaped molds. The pan is the size of a standard, restaurant sheet pan.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 15, 2011)

We are stumped, thinking it's for candy making or something_ like_ an individual sponge cake.


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 15, 2011)

Does it look similar to this? This pan is for madeleines.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 16, 2011)

It reminds me of butter molds, the kind you use at receptions and banquets.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 16, 2011)

Like this? They call this a bun pan, for hot dog type buns:


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 16, 2011)

Could you at least give us dimentions of the pans? As far as rasin bread recipe, I have one here, on the site, but without knowing what you are talking about I am not sure if this is what you need.
Look here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f154/sweet-bread-raisin-bread-18490.html


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 16, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are stumped, thinking it's for candy making or something_ like_ an individual sponge cake.


 
We're going to try it with cake. Will  let you know how it turns out.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 16, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Could you at least give us dimentions of the pans? As far as rasin bread recipe, I have one here, on the site, but without knowing what you are talking about I am not sure if this is what you need.
> Look here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f154/sweet-bread-raisin-bread-18490.html


 
To describe the crimp pans a little better: There are 4 pans connected theres a top & a bottom to each. So, you put the dough in the bottom then you would close it like a suitcase. they are clipped together then you bake it. Like a pullman pan. The recipie probably shoul'nt be a batter more like a dense dough.When the product comes out of the oven it should look like it was baked in a can with rings around it.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 16, 2011)

Zereh said:


> Like this? They call this a bun pan, for hot dog type buns:


Not quite. The molds are shaped like raw shell eggs cut in half, lenghtwise. There are 48 molds per pan. The pan size is right though.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 16, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Does it look similar to this? This pan is for madeleines.


We do have one like this too. But, the egg mold shaped one is a full sheet pan size. The molds are shaped like raw shell eggs cut lengthwise. We are going to try a cake recipie then frost the 2 halves together then decorate them. We will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 17, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Does it look similar to this? This pan is for madeleines.


I love madeleines.


----------



## NoraC (Mar 17, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I love madeleines.


The smell, especially.


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 18, 2011)

Is it meant to make mini egg cakes? Like the one here? 

http://www.hubert.com:80/is-bin/int...ert/en_US/images/us/23801-24000/23954_600.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Zereh (Mar 18, 2011)

Ebelskivers? Is that what it's for?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 18, 2011)

Zereh said:


> Ebelskivers? Is that what it's for?



Æbleskiver are usually made in cast iron. (The singular is æbelskive)


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 18, 2011)

Somebunny said:


> Is it meant to make mini egg cakes? Like the one here?
> 
> http://www.hubert.com:80/is-bin/int...ert/en_US/images/us/23801-24000/23954_600.jpg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


 
That's it!!!!!!!!!!!
Only ours is stainless & has 48 in it. Thanks! Are they used specifically for cake? or chocolate?


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 19, 2011)

It looks like it's just for making little egg cakes you might be able to make chocolates with it but I think you would just have two halves of an egg shape 

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Selkie (Mar 19, 2011)

The mold is not one of eggs, but clearly scallop shells indicating some sort of decorative seafood item.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 19, 2011)

I think it is a specialty pan for petit fours or Easter cakes.  I would fill them with carrot cake batter for the Easter bunny crowd.  It is a cliche but, a tasty one.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 19, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think it is a specialty pan for petit fours or Easter cakes.  I would fill them with carrot cake batter for the Easter bunny crowd.  It is a cliche but, a tasty one.



Yes. Joesfolk and Bolas De Fraile have it right. It's for Madeleines.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 19, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Yes. Joesfolk and Bolas De Fraile have it right. It's for Madeleines.


 
What exactly are madelines?


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 19, 2011)

Selkie said:


> The mold is not one of eggs, but clearly scallop shells indicating some sort of decorative seafood item.


 
This paticular pan does'nt have anything to do with seafood. The molds are shaped exactly like a half of a shell egg.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 19, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> This paticular pan does'nt have anything to do with seafood. The molds are shaped exactly like a half of a shell egg.



*"Madeleine*- The madeleine is a traditional cake of France. These are very small shaped cakes which have a shell like appearance."

Madeleine (cake) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 19, 2011)

Selkie said:


> *"Madeleine*- The madeleine is a traditional cake of France. These are very small shaped cakes which have a shell like appearance."
> 
> Madeleine (cake) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
Very informative. Thank you. They sound similiar to a jelly roll recipie .


----------



## Claire (Mar 19, 2011)

They're called _Madelines_ (might be misspelled).  I think they're like little sponge cakes, more in size to cookies, but I've never had nor made one.


----------



## Claire (Mar 19, 2011)

typical, by the time I get the message posted I see that others have done it bettter!


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 19, 2011)

Claire said:


> typical, by the time I get the message posted I see that others have done it bettter!


 
I know the feeling, I have done the same thing several times. Don't give up!


----------



## Oldvine (Mar 19, 2011)

I was going to suggest that it could be a Madelaine cookie pan, also.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 19, 2011)

*Word Origin & History *

*Madeleine

*variation of Madeline. The kind of small, rich confection is attested from 1845, named for Madeleine  Paulmier, 19c. Fr. pastry cook; any use with a sense of "small thing that evokes powerful nostalgia" is due to Proust (1922). 



 Online Etymology Dictionary, © 2010 Douglas Harper


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 19, 2011)

Oldvine said:


> I was going to suggest that it could be a Madelaine cookie pan, also.


 
Is'nt a madelaine more of a sponge cake than a cookie texture?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 19, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> That's it!!!!!!!!!!!
> Only ours is stainless & has 48 in it. Thanks! Are they used specifically for cake? or chocolate?


 

This is what Simon says it looks like, it's not a madeleine pan.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 19, 2011)

Let's all go to Simonbaker's house an indulge in egg cookies!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 19, 2011)

I still think it's more of a candy mold.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 19, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Let's all go to Simonbaker's house an indulge in egg cookies!!!


Sounds good c'mon over! I like the idea one of the last posts said to make carrot cake petit fours for Easter. I wonder if there is a healthy carrot cake recipie out there? For portion control they would be about the right size.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 19, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> Sounds good c'mon over! I like the idea one of the last posts said to make carrot cake petit fours for Easter. I wonder if there is a healthy carrot cake recipie out there? For portion control they would be about the right size.


 
Use applesauce in place of the oil and they will be about as healthy as you can make them.  Of course, Splenda in place of the sugar.


----------

